# Foo Fighters - Reading



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got this on the iPlayer (BBC3) right now.

Last Foos Gig for a long time.

It's 2 & 1/2 hours long go listen to one of the greatest bands ever do their thing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/events/efmhzc/acts/az9fhn


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw them in Belfast last week, they rocked...


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I was working at the Festival, One of the best shows of the weekend. First place goes to Green Day secret gig tho. Utterly amazing.




























I get to some good places with my job


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I was in a strange japanese-manga style shop in London with my daughter the day after the Reading festival and a certain Mr. Grohl walked in with his daughter. Really, really nice chap that took a minute out of his time to have a chat. No photo (he was with his family (which was cool with me)) but I was too star-struck to get his autograph.


----------

